# where to get pollen bags



## pawpaw (Jul 21, 2011)

Several attempts to search for a supplier of pollen bags have failed, nor have I found a how-to on how to make them and what paper to use.  I've seen photos of what looks like white paper pollen bags with windows and would like something like that.  Any suggestions?

thanks

pawpaw


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2011)

hxxp://www.zazzle.com/pollen+bags


:rofl:

sorry not sure what ya talking about

take care and be safe


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 22, 2011)

The ones I have see are white paper bags with clear plastic or glassine windows that are put over stems of male flowers to collect the pollen.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2011)

Robert Connell Clarke in Marijuana Botany said:
			
		

> Pollination bags are easily constructed by gluing together vegetable parchment (a strong breathable paper for steaming vegetables) and clear nylon oven bags (for observation windows) with silicon glue. Breathable synthetic fabrics such as Gore-Tex are used with great success.



Seems easy enough.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks

and yea, my problem was searching on *pollen bags* rather than *pollination bags*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2011)

:48:

be carefull when dealing with pollen..even with These"bags"  pollen will screw your grow..just my thaughts

take care and be safe:bolt:bong:


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 23, 2011)

Right, thanks.  I'm going to put select males in another room as soon as they're identified.  I just want to be able to observe their progress so I can dispose of the little guys as soon as they've dropped their pollen.  And I will also use them on the buds I've hand pollinated to protect them from stray pollen.


----------



## mountain man (Jul 29, 2011)

stray pollen ?


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 29, 2011)

I may be working two different strains in the same closet and I'm worried that while hand pollinating one I might contaminate the other.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

pawpaw said:
			
		

> I may be working two different strains in the same closet and I'm worried that while hand pollinating one I might contaminate the other.


 

seperate the two when pollenating...hit the one you want to hit and let her sit for a few hours..then Mist her down with water and place her back in the room...you still run the risk of cross pollenation so be carefull


:48:


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 29, 2011)

many thanks


----------



## bani buds (Oct 19, 2011)

I know very well the xxxtractors, they are manufactured in Canada and chemical free. I found this website where you can see the different models Trimmerpro Hope it helps!


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 20, 2011)

why do we need the pollen for ???


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at the forum title.....BREEDING.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just a hobbiest and use brown paper bags, put a dried  male top that was ripe in the sack , I remove the plant I want seeds from and put a good branch in the sack ,tye it semi tight and shake it gently, then I let her sit for a day before Id'ing her and putting her back, haven't had any unwanted pollination, and get seeds only from the one branch. It works for me. I did just one little string of BLZ buds and got at least 50 real dark nice seeds.The rest of the plant was seedless.


----------



## bani buds (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you talking about this "spam"
Sorry i am not really sure, be more explicit.


----------



## Hick (Nov 11, 2011)

bani buds said:
			
		

> Are you talking about this "spam"
> Sorry i am not really sure, be more explicit.





> The ones I have see are white paper bags with clear plastic or glassine  windows that are *put over stems of male flowers to collect the pollen*.





> Look at the forum title....*.BREEDING*.



 "3" posts.. "3" links to the same web site bani?  
I think it's become quite evident he wasn't asking about extractor/bubble bags.


----------

